# Croc killed after human remains found



## News Bot (Apr 11, 2009)

*Published:* 11-Apr-09 03:14 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

NORTHERN Territory police have found the remains of a 20-year-old man taken by a crocodile while swimming at night in the Daly River about 150km south of Darwin.

*Read More...*


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank god there are no pics *shudders*


----------



## euphorion (Apr 11, 2009)

swimming at night in a croc infested river? sigh. enough said.


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2009)

If you eat the crocodile would that make you a canibal?


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 11, 2009)

Being locales you would think they knew the danger.


----------



## cadwallader (Apr 11, 2009)

yer stuff that, i dont think i would be going in the water that far north during the day and there is 0 chance i would at night:|


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 11, 2009)

he was intoxicated


----------



## souldoubt (Apr 11, 2009)

I really dont think the crocodile should suffer for his stupidity. I like how there were family members who allowed him to go in the river, surely someone would have thought it was a good idea to stop him....

I dont mean to be insensitive but I wonder if the croc got drunk


----------



## JasonL (Apr 11, 2009)

mmm, not a good story at either end,,generally speaking people don't usually try and kill sharks after an attack anymore, I wish they would do the same for crocs, The population of idiots will over run the top end if all the big crocs are gone.


----------



## souldoubt (Apr 11, 2009)

JasonL said:


> mmm, not a good story at either end,,generally speaking people don't usually try and kill sharks after an attack anymore



Its abit off the topic but sharks do still have a massive amount of pressure put on them by humans. More sharks are being needlessly killed now than ever...shark nets, drum lines and shark finning to name the major ones. Im just saying sharks definitely dont have it easy either.

you do raise a good point though...these big crocs are just doing us a service


----------



## craig23 (Apr 11, 2009)

i live in the NT for 3 years and spent a large part of that time in remote aboriginal communities. You would have to be a fool, extremely drunk, or both, to swim in the daly river. My best guess is they were from Daly River Mission, a small community on the river, massive alcohol problems there, and im certain crocs would out number people in that section of the river alone. I have no pitty on people that choose to be so stupid. Infact, have visit this community alot in the past, and knowing how drunk they would have been, if they didnt get attacked by a croc theyprobably would have drowned anyway.


----------



## Veredus (Apr 11, 2009)

How do we know the drunk fool didnt just drown. The croc may only have bitten the fool upon finding his bloated drowned corpse.


----------



## craig23 (Apr 11, 2009)

I love the way the wife seen a croc while they were there. lol, got to love the common sence.


----------



## cockney red (Apr 11, 2009)

So sad that the consequences of idiocy, are the wanton slaughter of natural selection.


----------



## australia09 (Apr 11, 2009)

why kill a creature because it is feeding itself? we don't go and kill Asians over them taking our whales. we dont kill cows because they eat grass.,.. people are stupid and selfish these days! crocodiles are one of many australian creatures and destroying one is destroying a piece of Australia!


----------



## seumas12345 (Apr 11, 2009)

Veredus said:


> How do we know the drunk fool didnt just drown. The croc may only have bitten the fool upon finding his bloated drowned corpse.


 
Crocs only eat moving objects or something along those lines... A few years in the NT two murdered hookers were dumped in Adelaide River (in the NT), which is one of the most heavily infested croc rivers in the NT. Their bodies weren't eaten, and were found intact which led to the conviction of the murderers.

Anyways, like some of you have already said, the guy was drunk of his nut and swimming at night... It is a shame but this has happened quite a lot in the NT... I find it amazing that locals would be stupid enough to swim in croc infested waters... We all know how dangerous it is... You should've seen the headline today, the cops were at the same place telling tourists to get out of the water (big picture aswell) as they had no clue of the dangers.


----------



## Australis (Apr 12, 2009)

souldoubt said:


> More sharks are being needlessly killed now than ever...shark nets, drum lines and shark finning to name the major ones. Im just saying sharks definitely dont have it easy either.



Add my spear to the list, for fresh BBQ shark steaks.


----------



## bulionz (Apr 12, 2009)

poor croc cause idoits like thats get drunk and its blamed on the animals doing wat they do


----------



## SCam (Apr 12, 2009)

boose+ 2 idiots+ croc infested waters= wot the hell they expect to happen


----------



## Naja_nivea (Apr 12, 2009)

The crocodile didn't murder the guy and shouldn't be punished. As tragic as it is, drinking alcohol and swimming in a river with posibility crocodiles is the responsibility of the 3 guys and the croc was just behaving as they have done for 200,000,000 years. Darwin would argue that the maladapted and extremely dumb individuals of a population would be weeded out naturally in nature. Guess that is why there are warning signs on kettles saying "DANGER water may be hot" etc.


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 12, 2009)

craig23 said:


> i live in the NT for 3 years and spent a large part of that time in remote aboriginal communities. You would have to be a fool, extremely drunk, or both, to swim in the daly river. My best guess is they were from Daly River Mission, a small community on the river, massive alcohol problems there, and im certain crocs would out number people in that section of the river alone. I have no pitty on people that choose to be so stupid. Infact, have visit this community alot in the past, and knowing how drunk they would have been, if they didnt get attacked by a croc theyprobably would have drowned anyway.


 AGREED if anyone has ever seen the Daly River its certainly not a place to go swimming even from a tourists view that might not know the area well this place YOU CAN SEE THEM EVERYWHERE ...so either he was that drunk ,and thought himself invincible or he wanted to do himself in


----------



## willy (Apr 12, 2009)

just Darwins theory of natural selection at work !


----------



## craig23 (Apr 12, 2009)

Willy, love it!!


----------



## Naja_nivea (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah natural selection for the win. Just a terrible shame about the crocodile getting killed. No remorse for the dead guy as he is entirely responsible for his own actions. Sort of like if a drunk driver kills himself and a bystander i will only feel sorry for bystander.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 13, 2009)

souldoubt said:


> Its abit off the topic but sharks do still have a massive amount of pressure put on them by humans. More sharks are being needlessly killed now than ever...shark nets, drum lines and shark finning to name the major ones. Im just saying sharks definitely dont have it easy either.



Of course they do, but I was just pointing out that the families of the people eaten are often pleading for the animal to be left alone as the victim would of wanted it that way ect ect...


----------



## horto28 (Apr 13, 2009)

dont mean to speak ill of the dead but YOU LIVE IN DARWIN, DO NOT SWIM AT NIGHT DRUNK IN A RIVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

